# light box



## cenk (15 Nov 2014)

hi to all,

you can see my latest science project below 

styrofoam box with lid
led bulbs
styrofoam sheet
net pots
aquarium filter
rockwool cubes

Plants:
eleocharis parvulus
lilaeopsis novae
micranthemum micranthemoides
micranthemum umbrosum
staurogyne porto elho






holes for bulbs





lights on





installing filter for water circulation and plant raft





done! ☺


----------



## DivZero (15 Nov 2014)

Interesting project. With the lights and the styrofoam you will probably get a nice temperature going. I would put a thermometer in there just to see how hot it gets.

But I think the pump for the water circulation is pretty pointless. I think diffusion will do the job just fine


----------



## cenk (15 Nov 2014)




----------

